# Does anyone know MH industry growth statistics?



## LondonMotorhomeHire (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi, I'm wondering whether anyone is in-tune with the reported statistics for motorhome sales and rental growth in the past 'however many years'.

I recall earlier in the year reading or hearing that there was a broadsheet report stating something like a 300% increase in sales in the past ? number of years.

I'm keen to get bang up to date, considering the credit munch, sorry, crunch.

Any stats which you have picked up in the media or if you are a supplier/manufacturer and have other stats, please share with me.
Maybe some figures from the NEC show might prove something?

Cheers, Mark.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Mark,

Try the nationl caravan council (NCC) or the society of motor manufacturers and traders (SMMT). I think they will have stats.

David


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*stats on m/h sales*

you will prob have to ook globeally because of all the imports and the number of vans bought abroard


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The NCC as mentioned above gives full European data.

http://www.e-c-f.com/index.php?id=5


----------



## LondonMotorhomeHire (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm very grateful for the pointers, thanks.


----------

